# Impedancia de altavoces?



## jmanel (Oct 17, 2007)

Buenas tardes.

Estoy pensando en montar un equipo de car-audio con altavoces de hi-fi Scan, Peerless o alguna de estas marcas. El problema es que la mayoria de estos trabajan a 8 Ohmios y los amplificador (etapas) de car- audio te dan el dato de potencia de salida a 4 Ohmios, por lo que no sé como puede influir esto. A mayor impedancia menor potencia no? Pero no sé exácto como va.

Un saludo.


----------



## ciri (Oct 17, 2007)

El caso es asi.

La mejor potencia que podes obtener va a ser cuando la impedancia del equipo sea igual a la impedancia del/de los parlante/s conectado/s a la salida.

Por lo que es tu caso, si el equipo te dice que es de 4ohm, y tus parlantes son de 8ohm, lo que te conviene hacer es:
1º Colocar dos parlantes de 8ohm en paralelo en cada salida.
2º Colocar en paralelo una resistencia al parlante, si este va solo en la salida.

En caso de que tengas una impedancia mayor no pasa nada malo, nada mas como vos dijiste vas a tener menor potencia.
Pero CUIDADO, si la impedancia de salida (parlantes), es menor a la indicada por el equipo, este va a estar entregando mas corriente por lo que corre peligro de quemarse.

Si el equipo es bueno y cofias en el podes exigirlo un poquito, bajando la impedancia de salida, no es nada recomendable, seguramente la vida útil de equipo baje, pero en algunos casos se hace.


----------



## Danielv (Oct 17, 2007)

Amigo ciri, son buenas las recomendaciones que le das al amigo para que se ayude, ahora aclaranos algo, si mi salida del amplificador es de 4ohm y el parlante es de 8 ohm, la resistencia que tengo que poner en paralelo al parlante deberia ser de 8 ohm tambien? digo si el caso es obtener 4 ohm igual a la salida del amplificador o reproductor!


----------



## jmanel (Oct 18, 2007)

Un comentario, aunque no estoy muy puesto en el tema no es exactamente lo mismo la impedancia que la resistencia ya que la resistencia es fija y la impedancia de un parlante variará con la frecuencia que reciba, segun tengo entendido.
Además si pongo un resistencia en paralelo lo único que conseguiré será disipar energia en forma de calor no?

Grácias un Saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2007)

> 2º Colocar en paralelo una resistencia al parlante, si este va solo en la salida.



Esto estaria bien si consideras solamente la posibilidad del amplificador de entregar potencia, la maxima potencia del amplificador sera para la mejor adaptacion de impedancias.
Perooooooooo te olvidas de considerar rendimiento electrico (Relacion entre potencia consumida y nivel de SPL), cual es la idea de para sacar toda la potencia posible de un artefacto disiparla inutilmente en forma de calor
Con esto NO gano, pierdo potencia calentando la resistencia.

La unica forma que conosco de adaptar impedancias en equipos de audio (Sin agregar o recombinar Parlantes) es mediante un transformador ultralineal para audio 

"Ultralineal para audio" en idioma mundano significa
Imposible de conseguir
Dudosas caracteristicas de linealidad
Carisimo  
Todas las anteriores


----------



## ciri (Oct 18, 2007)

Danielv dijo:
			
		

> Amigo ciri, son buenas las recomendaciones que le das al amigo para que se ayude, ahora aclaranos algo, si mi salida del amplificador es de 4ohm y el parlante es de 8 ohm, la resistencia que tengo que poner en paralelo al parlante deberia ser de 8 ohm tambien? digo si el caso es obtener 4 ohm igual a la salida del amplificador o reproductor!



Claro asi como vos decis, es simplemente por sumatoria de resistencias en paralelo.

                                                 (1/Ra + 1/Rb) = (1/Rt) 

*DATO: Dos resistencia en paralelo iguales dan como resultado la mitad. (comprobalo con la formula anterior). Asi como en serie dan el doble.
*Una resistencia muy grande en paralelo con una muy chiquita da prácticamente igual a la chiquita. En cambio en serie da prácticamente igual a la mas grande.


----------



## ciri (Oct 18, 2007)

jmanel dijo:
			
		

> Un comentario, aunque no estoy muy puesto en el tema no es exactamente lo mismo la impedancia que la resistencia ya que la resistencia es fija y la impedancia de un parlante variará con la frecuencia que reciba, segun tengo entendido.
> Además si pongo un resistencia en paralelo lo único que conseguiré será disipar energia en forma de calor no?
> 
> Grácias un Saludo.



Claro ese es el problema, como dijo fogonazo.

por eso lo mejor seria colocar dos parlantes en paralelo, antes de que una resistencia.


----------



## jmanel (Oct 18, 2007)

Lo mejor para aprovechar la potencia seria poner 2 parlantes en paralelo, pero de hacerlo de esta forma no pierdo el estereo?

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2007)

jmanel dijo:
			
		

> Lo mejor para aprovechar la potencia seria poner 2 parlantes en paralelo, pero de hacerlo de esta forma no pierdo el estereo?
> 
> Un saludo



Comprate otro juego de parlantes y conecta 2 a cada canal y asi seremos todos felices.
Si no quieres o no puedes comprar los otros parlantes conecta uno a cada canal y olvidate de las impedancias que hasta ahora has vivido bien sin ellas


----------



## ciri (Oct 18, 2007)

> Comprate otro juego de parlantes y conecta 2 a cada canal y asi seremos todos felices.
> Si no quieres o no puedes comprar los otros parlantes conecta uno a cada canal y olvidate de las impedancias que hasta ahora has vivido bien sin ellas



Mas claro imposible.


----------



## jmanel (Oct 18, 2007)

Pues, otro juego si puedo comprarlos, pero donde los meto? La mejor opcion creo que será olvidarme de la impedancia. O olvidarme de la marca que quiero y montar parlantes de 4 Ohmios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2007)

Noto con agrado que has llegado a la maxima sabiduria  ! 

¡¡¡¡¡¡Permiteme felicirarte !

No solo eres sabio, tambien te ahorras unos $$$$$


----------

